
Powder could help cut CO2 emissions - kjeetgill
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2018-12/uow-pch121818.php
======
benj111
Is this not just a bog standard carbon filter?

Great if it works, but seems we already knew about and presumably rejected it?

